# Setting Readiness Code W12 Engine



## VloJoh (Jan 2, 2012)

I keep getting P0430 errors on engine 1, bank 2


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 07C-906-018-BAP1.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 07C 906 018 EF HW: 07C 906 018 EF
Component and/or Version: D1-6.0l-AG5-EU4 A ª1526
Software Coding: 0000173
Work Shop Code: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 6DDBFA1D775BE770FA3
1 Fault Found:

001072 - Catalyst System; Bank 2 
P0430 - 002 - Efficiency Below Threshold - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 104814 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.11.08
Time: 17:21:12

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 2057 /min
Load: 35.7 %
Speed: 111.0 km/h
Temperature: 88.0°C
Temperature: 17.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.097 V
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I found a very interesting thread for testing the MAF, O2 sensors and catalytic converters for the VR6 (which is basically half the W12 with it's corresponding ECU)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1265064



This is what I got

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (07C 906 018 EF)

10:55:59 Group 002: Load Measurement (specified values for idle)
640 /min Engine Speed RPM
21.1 % Engine Load Percentage
3.28 ms Mean Injection Time
4.42 g/s Mass Air Flow grams/second

10:55:59 Group 030: Oxygen Sensors - Bank 1 and 2 - Binary Bits
00011 Bank 1 Sensor 1
0000 Bank 1 Sensor 2
00011 Bank 2 Sensor 1
0000 Bank 2 Sensor 2

10:55:59 Group 032: Oxygen Sensor Adaptation Values
0.2 % Idle Bank 1 Sensor 1
-1.6 % Partial Throttle Bank 1 Sensor 1
0.8 % Idle Bank 2 Sensor 1
-5.5 % Partial Throttle Bank 2 Sensor 1
Tuesday,13,November,2012,10:58:31:51737
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.4
Data version: 20120807


Address 01: Engine (07C 906 018 EF)

10:58:24 Group 033: Oxygen Sensor Control (Before TWC)
-3.1 % Bank 1 control value
1.520 V Bank 1 Sensor 1 sensor voltage
-4.7 % Bank 2 control value
1.540 V Bank 2 Sensor 1 sensor voltage

11:01:08 Group 036: 033
0.765 V Bank 1 Sensor 2 voltage
B1-S2 OK Bank 1 Sensor 2 result
0.745 V Bank 2 Sensor 2 voltage
B2-S2 OK Bank 2 Sensor 2 result

Address 01: DTCs cleared
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 01: Engine (07C 906 018 EF)

11:33:35 Group 047: Cat. Converter Bank 2 diagnosis
520 /min Engine Speed 
595°C Cat Temp Bank 2
1.59 Value of Catalytic Conversion
Cat B2 OK Test Result 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 01: Engine (07C 906 018 EF)

11:34:31 Group 046: Cat. Converter Bank 1 diagnosis
480 /min Engine RPM 
585°C Cat Temp Bank 1
1.59 Value of Catalytic Conversion
Cat B1 OK Test Result 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 01: Engine (07C 906 018 EF)

11:35:41 Group 036: 033
0.705 V Bank 1 Sensor 2 voltage
B1-S2 OK Bank 1 Sensor 2 result
0.685 V Bank 2 Sensor 2 voltage
B2-S2 OK Bank 2 Sensor 2 result

Readiness Status: 0110 0000
Exhaust Gas Recirculation: Passed
Oxygen Sensor Heating: Failed or Incomplete
Oxygen Sensor(s): Failed or Incomplete
Air Conditioning: Passed
Seconday Air Injection: Passed
Evaporative Emissions: Passed
Catalyst Heating: Passed
Catalytic Converter(s): Passed


Tuesday,13,November,2012,11:45:04:51737
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.4
Data version: 20120807


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



For as far as I can see everything checks out OK (except the failed oxygen sensors in the readiness readout, but according to what is said in the "testing thread" signals from sensors seem OK).
What can I do to check things out even further (before replacing exhaust system parts)
Where is bank 2 located anatomically (left or right, upper or lower manifold)?




Help would be much appreciated.

John


----------



## WillemBal (Nov 20, 2010)

VloJoh said:


> Readiness Status: 0110 0000
> Exhaust Gas Recirculation: Passed
> Oxygen Sensor Heating: Failed or Incomplete
> Oxygen Sensor(s): Failed or Incomplete
> ...


Hi John,

For a moment, just after reading the thread title, I thought you were puzzled about the term VCDS. But it looks like you have been doing some real research here.
I noticed something very remarkable within your readiness. Normally, the oxygen sensors are about the first components to be checked (with a warm engine) after you have cleared the DTC's of the engine controller. I think the last ones which are "checked" by the self-learning ECU's is the Secondary Air Injection. Since the status of the latter is "passed", we must assume that there is something wrong with your oxygen sensors.
I checked your values with a block map which I recently made of the engine controller. My RPM is a bit lower, i.e. 520 RPM and the MAF then is 2.78 g/s. Your is about 60% higher than that. I can't judge whether that is a good or bad sign.

In group 30, your both sensor 2 (presumably the after cat sensors) are showing all zero's. By both sensors show 1110.

Further in your scan, I don't see Group 34 and 35. They tell the temperature of the sensors (mine are 445.0 °C) and what the test result is.

In Group 41 and 42, the status of the heaters is indicated, whether it is on and what the resistance is. Mine show 0.10 kOhm and all sensors S1 and S2 are on.

In group 43 and 44, you can see the temperatures of both S2 sensors (445.0 °C), the voltage (around 0.625 Volts) and the status. It should read B1-S2 OK and B2-S2 OK.

I hope you this information can help you confirm that there is something wrong with one of the sensors or its (integrated) heaters.

Willem


----------



## wouterjansen60 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi John,

Known from my V6 TDI ( basically half yours  ) bank 2 is the driver side bank, seen from the front. Of course, i am not sure for the w12, but i assume this might be the same approach.

Cheers,
wouter


----------



## VloJoh (Jan 2, 2012)

WillemBal said:


> In group 30, your both sensor 2 (presumably the after cat sensors) are showing all zero's. By both sensors show 1110.
> 
> 
> In Group 41 and 42, the status of the heaters is indicated, whether it is on and what the resistance is. Mine show 0.10 kOhm and all sensors S1 and S2 are on.
> ...


Willem,

Thank you for looking into the data. The S2 sensors vary between 1110 and 0000 (normal??) Resistances are the same across all sensors (like your 0.10kOhm). I am unsure how to initiate the testing procedures. It worked one time just pressing the accelerator but no I only get TEST OFF (increasing revs and even WOT do not help).

Puzzling....

PS I am really interested in doing the front suspension linkages at your indy garage, will call you sometime soon


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Attached is a document that explains how to set the readiness code on the 'BAP' version engine, which is the North American version of the W12 fitted to MY 2004 and 2005 Phaetons.

Willem, I think you will have the BAN engine, which is basically the same thing but with the ECU programmed to comply with European (rather than North American) emissions regulations.

This document assumes the user has a VAS 5051 or 5052 diagnostic scan tool, which is the official VW version of a VAG-COM. I think, though, that it should be useful with a VAG-COM. Note that in this document, 'MWB' means 'measured value block', which you can look at using your VAG-COM.

If you open the VAG-COM label file for the engine, you will find quite a bit of added detail in 'remark' form inside the label file that elaborates the process for setting the readiness code.

Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Here is another version (perhaps just formatted differently) of the same document I posted above.

Michael


----------



## WillemBal (Nov 20, 2010)

PanEuropean said:


> Attached is a document that explains how to set the readiness code on the 'BAP' version engine, which is the North American version of the W12 fitted to MY 2004 and 2005 Phaetons.
> 
> This document assumes the user has a VAS 5051 or 5052 diagnostic scan tool, which is the official VW version of a VAG-COM. I think, though, that it should be useful with a VAG-COM. Note that in this document, 'MWB' means 'measured value block', which you can look at using your VAG-COM.
> 
> Michael



Hi Michael,

Thanks for posting these two documents, which I think are identical. I made an inquiry about them in this forum: Testers-Wanted!!-Guided-Readiness-Scripts, because I am interested to know how to set the readiness "according to the book".
It seems that the script, necessary to perform the readiness automatically using VCDS, was not made yet. For instance, with VCDS in "Basic setting" mode , following the procedure as per the readiness chart doesn't give the expected results. This is particularly noticeable during step 8&9, where the tester is supposed to depress the brake paddle and press the accelerator full throttle. Doing so, the RPM is going sky high , where is it supposed to go automatically to a specific RMP (I believe 1400 RPM). So perhaps the necessary script is missing, or I am doing something wrong.


> If you open the VAG-COM label file for the engine, you will find quite a bit of added detail in 'remark' form inside the label file that elaborates the process for setting the readiness code.


Thanks... In fact, instead of going through all groups step by step, I simply made a block map, opened this with Excel and checked the values with the text in the corresponding label file.



> Willem, I think you will have the BAN engine, which is basically the same thing but with the ECU programmed to comply with European (rather than North American) emissions regulations


That's right. But it still uses the BAP label files. At some groups, I see measurements where you indicated in the label file that nothing showed up.

Willem


----------



## WillemBal (Nov 20, 2010)

VloJoh said:


> PS I am really interested in doing the front suspension linkages at your indy garage, will call you sometime soon


Let's do that! I guess you have my phone number all right, otherwise just send me an e-mail.

I forgot to mention that group 34 and 35 say something about the ageing of the pre-cat O2 sensors as well. Please see the thread you referred to for an explanation. The ageing factor, which is presumably the same as "Lambda factor", as it is called in our engine, is supposed to be higher than 0.8 and is 1.99 when new. My own values are both 1.991, so they are in "better than new" condition.:screwy: 
Perhaps you haven't checked these values yet? You didn't mention them in your initial post.

Willem


----------



## chillson (Sep 6, 2010)

A quick question about readiness codes: What are they, what do they mean? I did a scan on my 2004 V8 yesterday and the code was 0000 0000. I cleared all my faults today and re-scanned and the readiness code now reads 0110 1101. Thanks...Jay


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

WillemBal said:


> ...For instance, with VCDS in "Basic setting" mode , following the procedure as per the readiness chart doesn't give the expected results. ...where the tester is supposed to depress the brake paddle and press the accelerator full throttle. Doing so, the RPM is going sky high


Hi Willem:

Don't feel bad, my car also did that when I tried to follow the script using a genuine VAS 5052 diagnostic scan tool at my VW dealer.

I have a feeling that perhaps we don't know exactly how the process is supposed to work, or; the script in the VAS 5052 (as of about 5 years ago, when I last tried it) is not perfect either.

In any case, I have always found that the car sets its own readiness code automatically - just drive the thing around for a short while (5 km or so, sufficient to let everything warm up), and the readiness code then appears as 0000 0000 next time you scan, provided of course that everything is working as it should.

Just a tangential comment about RPM and the brake pedal - I thought that all of the VW engines were designed to limit RPM to 2,000 RPM if the brake pedal was depressed, regardless of whether a diagnostic scan tool is connected or not - it does not appear that this is the case with the W12.

Michael


----------



## WillemBal (Nov 20, 2010)

PanEuropean said:


> In any case, I have always found that the car sets its own readiness code automatically - just drive the thing around for a short while (5 km or so, sufficient to let everything warm up), and the readiness code then appears as 0000 0000 next time you scan, provided of course that everything is working as it should.


Hi Michael,

You are right, it just takes a while and the readiness code will appear as 0000 0000. But this "while" should include some firm driving on the highway. It should also include a cold start, because that will be necessary to diagnose the functionality of the catalytic converter.

When engine's DTC's are reset, the code starts with 0110 1101.

The first zero is because there is no EGR test (yet). As far as I know, the W12 has no EGR either.
The fourth zero indicates that our cars do not have an emission test (yet) for the AC system.
And the seventh zero is about the diagnostic of the catalytic converter heating. It seems there is no diagnostic method for that one yet either, so this is always zero by default.

When the engine is above a certain temperature, (I think 80C), and the engine is running idle for 40 seconds, the oxygen sensor heating is tested. I also believe that the functionality of the oxygen sensors are tested, by means of modulating the fuel to air ratio. The pre-cat O2 sensors should react properly to the variation in the fuel/air ratio, whereas the after-cat O2 sensors should show less variation. I think that during this stage, also the MAF sensors are "mapped" or calibrated, using the fuel being dosed and the output of the O2 sensors.

The next stages should include some driving cycles and from what I have read, it seems that one cycle should include at least one period of driving at about 2000 RPM or higher and one driving cycle of about 2500 RPM. Perhaps the RPM's for a W12 engine a lower, say 1500 and 2000 RPM, because 2500 RPM with the W12 engine requires you to drive 135 km/h. Still, 2000 RPM in 5th gear requires you to drive 108 km/h, so if you are living in an area which is notoriously tortured by traffic jams and 55 mph/h speed limits, chances are that it takes pretty long before the adaptation part is finished.

I've noticed that the catalytic converter and the secondary air injection system are the last components which are set to zero. This must be due to the fact that these systems need to work properly during a cold start, when there is excess fuel and an incomplete combustion. The secondary air then injects air, so that the unburned fuel is burnt in the catalytic converter.



chillson said:


> A quick question about readiness codes: What are they, what do they mean? I did a scan on my 2004 V8 yesterday and the code was 0000 0000. I cleared all my faults today and re-scanned and the readiness code now reads 0110 1101. Thanks...Jay



This document below gives a comprehensive explanation about OBDII and readiness for all VW products in general.

VolkswagenAudiReadinessCodeCharts.pdf

Willem


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Willem,

Many thanks for posting that doc, it is very interesting!

The diesel cars have a road cycle that can clear the Readiness Codes in one driving cycle, or if one code fails the test it allows up to three driving cycles to achieve a pass and clear the code. Ater that a DTC is posted.

The diesel driving profile is:



>5 secs ignition off
5 secs wait with ignition on before starting engine

start and accelerate normally
42kph in 3rd gear for 20 secs
starting in overrun in 3rd gear at 42kph, acceleration at full throttle to 3500 rpm (still in 3rd gear)
unbraked overrun in 5th gear from 2800 to 1200 rpm


Cheers,
Chris


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

WillemBal said:


> ...so if you are living in an area which is notoriously tortured by traffic jams and 55 mph/h speed limits, chances are that it takes pretty long before the adaptation part is finished.


Ha! I laughed out loud when I read that line. I've spend most of this month in one of your former colonies (Jakarta), and the traffic jams here are beyond belief. I had to go to Singapore for a couple of hours today - the flight from Jakarta to Singapore and back only took 1 hour 35 minutes, but it took me over 2 hours - each way - to travel the 25 km from my hotel in downtown Jakarta to the Jakarta airport.

Guess it's a good thing that VW never imported the Phaeton to Batavia... 

Michael


----------



## VloJoh (Jan 2, 2012)

*W12 divided by two = V6*

Willem (others...),

I was really happy with my "all 0-s" readiness but as you heard trouble entered paradise..

Here is the scan after the mighty W12 ceased to be mighty and started disabling cylinders

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tuesday,20,November,2012,19:15:18:51737
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.4

Address 11: Engine II Labels: 
Control Module Part Number: 
Component and/or Version: 
Software Coding: 
Work Shop Code: 
VCID: 55ABB2FDBFCB4FB0223
7 Faults Found:

000768 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 001 - - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Mileage: 105133 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.11.13
Time: 16:55:15

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 613 /min
Load: 38.4 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 59.0°C
Temperature: 43.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.097 V

000786 - Cylinder 12 
P0312 - 001 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 105133 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.11.13
Time: 16:55:15

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1771 /min
Load: 18.0 %
Speed: 34.0 km/h
Temperature: 87.0°C
Temperature: 32.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1020.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.097 V

000785 - Cylinder 11 
P0311 - 001 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 105133 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.11.13
Time: 16:55:15

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1771 /min
Load: 18.0 %
Speed: 34.0 km/h
Temperature: 87.0°C
Temperature: 32.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1020.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.097 V

000776 - Cylinder 8 
P0308 - 001 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 105133 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.11.13
Time: 16:55:15

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1770 /min
Load: 18.4 %
Speed: 34.0 km/h
Temperature: 87.0°C
Temperature: 32.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1020.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.478 V

000777 - Cylinder 9 
P0309 - 001 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 105133 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.11.13
Time: 16:55:15

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1770 /min
Load: 18.4 %
Speed: 34.0 km/h
Temperature: 87.0°C
Temperature: 32.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1020.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.478 V

000774 - Cylinder 6 
P0306 - 001 - Misfire Detected - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 105360 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.11.20
Time: 18:10:15

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 613 /min
Load: 38.4 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 59.0°C
Temperature: 43.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.097 V

004874 - Cylinder Disabling 
P130A - 001 - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 4
Mileage: 105361 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.11.20
Time: 18:11:49

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1033 /min
Load: 26.3 %
Speed: 19.0 km/h
Temperature: 75.0°C
Temperature: 39.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V

Tuesday,20,November,2012,19:15:18:51737
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.4

Address 11: Engine II Labels: 
Control Module Part Number: 
Component and/or Version: 
Software Coding: 
Work Shop Code: 
VCID: 55ABB2FDBFCB4FB0223
7 Faults Found:

000768 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 001 - - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Mileage: 105133 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.11.13
Time: 16:55:15

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 613 /min
Load: 38.4 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 59.0°C
Temperature: 43.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.097 V

000786 - Cylinder 12 
P0312 - 001 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 105133 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.11.13
Time: 16:55:15

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1771 /min
Load: 18.0 %
Speed: 34.0 km/h
Temperature: 87.0°C
Temperature: 32.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1020.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.097 V

000785 - Cylinder 11 
P0311 - 001 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 105133 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.11.13
Time: 16:55:15

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1771 /min
Load: 18.0 %
Speed: 34.0 km/h
Temperature: 87.0°C
Temperature: 32.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1020.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.097 V

000776 - Cylinder 8 
P0308 - 001 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 105133 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.11.13
Time: 16:55:15

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1770 /min
Load: 18.4 %
Speed: 34.0 km/h
Temperature: 87.0°C
Temperature: 32.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1020.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.478 V

000777 - Cylinder 9 
P0309 - 001 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 105133 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.11.13
Time: 16:55:15

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1770 /min
Load: 18.4 %
Speed: 34.0 km/h
Temperature: 87.0°C
Temperature: 32.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1020.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.478 V

000774 - Cylinder 6 
P0306 - 001 - Misfire Detected - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 105360 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.11.20
Time: 18:10:15

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 613 /min
Load: 38.4 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 59.0°C
Temperature: 43.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.097 V

004874 - Cylinder Disabling 
P130A - 001 - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 4
Mileage: 105361 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.11.20
Time: 18:11:49

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1033 /min
Load: 26.3 %
Speed: 19.0 km/h
Temperature: 75.0°C
Temperature: 39.0°C
 Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Called the fuel station, no other complaints about their Ultimate98...
So now wait for the garage to come pick it up and hold my breath

Is it true that the Phaeton may be towed (on all 4 wheels) for 50km at max 50 kph?


Afraid...


----------



## WillemBal (Nov 20, 2010)

WOW, what a faults!!! But first priority is this:



> Is it true that the Phaeton may be towed (on all 4 wheels) for 50km at max 50 kph?


When the engine can still run idle, you will be able to steer during towing. Without the engine on, steering will be very difficult and the battery may drain too quickly, so I wouldn't recommend that.
So when the engine isn't able to run during towing, it seems better to transport the Phaeton on a flatbed. There is a specific procedure, which must be followed, given in How-to-(and-how-NOT-to)-tow-a-Phaeton

Willem


----------



## VloJoh (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks Willem.
Will keep you posted

:vampire:


Guess the suspension work will have to wait...


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Interesting problem... (if one is not footing the bill!) I hope it is quickly and economically sorted out.

Does ECU #1 (address 1) on bank #1 have anything to say, or does it just repeat the bank #2 report?

It is curious that the cylinders being shut off are 12,11,9,8 & 6 because all are in bank #2 except for no. 6. The tendency is towards the rear exhaust manifold on bank #2.

If this was so, then 9, 8 & 6 could just be affected as collateral if an EGR valve stuck, or lambda sensor 2 was playing up. But the diagnostics should find that and add it to the report.

Ross-Tech says the suspects are a leak in the air inlet supply, bad injectors, spark components, EGR valve stuck or camshaft position sensor faulty.

Best of luck with the diagnosis.

Chris


----------



## WillemBal (Nov 20, 2010)

Below is a photo of Michael's (W12) engine, with the inlet manifold removed. It should look practically the same as yours.












The photo is taken from the front of the car. The left row of inlet ports are for cylinder bank 1, cylinders 1 through 6. Also visible is the common fuel rail, a U-shaped tube. Fuel enters the engine near cylinder 1 and exits the engine after passing cylinder 12, which is at the top right hand side of the photo. At the end of the fuel rail, the pressure regulator is located.

It is just a theory, but it could be that one of your three fuel pumps is not functioning correctly, hence too little fuel is delivered to the last cylinders in the fuel rail. Or the pressure regulator isn't working well.

On a side note, please note that all components with regard to the air supply, are located at the opposite sides of each cylinder bank. This is because the manifold (which is removed in the above photo) is shaped in such a way, that the inlet system has a minimum of bends.

The exhaust system is quite different and designation of O2 sensors can be very confusing. For instance, the exhaust of cylinders 1, 2 and 3 are being monitored by Bank 1 sensor 1 and 2. Likewise, the exhaust of cylinders 7, 8 and 9 are monitored by Bank 3 sensor 1 and 2, and cylinders 10, 11 and 12 by Bank 4 sensor 1 and 2. So you have 4 cat systems all together, each taking care of 3 cylinders.
The O2 sensors for bank 3 and bank 4 (Cylinder bank 2) are being monitored by ECU #2. (controller 11)

*Scan result*

Your scan indicates that your first problems started already one week ago. It looks like your ECU's considered those faults as "intermittent" during the entire week and did not yet apply any major intervention.
Yesterday evening however, around 6:15 PM, your ECU apparently was fed-up with the situation and therefore decided to literally disable cylinders, obviously resulting in very rough engine running. It decided to do so, because the earlier errors were still stored in the ECU. Normally, freeze frame data are erased when they do not re-appear after a certain amount of driving cycles.

The faults as reported by your controller 11 (ECU #2) are identical to the faults which are reported by controller 1. That is logical, because most faults are coming from cylinder bank 2, and ECU #1 seems to duplicate these errors, being the master controller.

Taking into account that your ECU disabled cylinders because some errors were already present, I wonder whether it could be a temporary fix to simply erase the DTC's of both ECU's....I think you are then at least able to drive normally for a while and think about a better solution than having it towed to a garage. And perhaps you can do some more digging in VCDS before surrendering to the dealership. 

Willem


----------



## VloJoh (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you all for your thoughts and sympathy!
Das Auto was taken to the dealership today on a flatbed.
I was very worried, but it wasn't that bad :facepalm:

Turns out to be a problem with two of the coils, which have to be replaced.
Spark plugs will be changed "en passant".

End of the week everything will be back to normal 

I will try to get the diagnosis report and post it when I do.


John


----------



## WillemBal (Nov 20, 2010)

VloJoh said:


> I will try to get the diagnosis report and post it when I do.


I'm looking forward to seeing the report and how it is differing from the diagnostic report as obtained with the VCDS.
It would be interesting to know how just two coils can cause misfiring in 6 cylinders. I wonder how one or two defective coils can propagate their misbehaviour to other, independent cylinders. 

Willem


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

WillemBal said:


> It would be interesting to know how just two coils can cause misfiring in 6 cylinders. I wonder how one or two defective coils can propagate their misbehaviour to other, independent cylinders.


Hi Willem:

Misfires are detected by little piezo-electric sensors that are physically affixed to various places in the engine. I don't know how many there are, but I doubt that there are 12 of them (i.e. I doubt that there is one for each cylinder). My guess is that if the engine is operated for any length of time with a misfire condition present, reports may be logged for more cylinders than just the one that is misfiring. What the technician would probably do, to isolate the problem to the specific cylinder, is clear the fault codes, then start the engine and watch the fault codes appear again in real time.

Michael


----------



## VloJoh (Jan 2, 2012)

*Diagnosis report*

It's back in fine condition 
Running smooth and quiet like before.

Two Zuendspule (coils) were replaced with all the plugs at reasonable cost.

This is the scanned diagnosis report from the dealership, which did a fine job in retreiving and repairing my car with minimal trouble for me.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/19544528/VAS diagnosis001.pdf

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/19544528/VAS diagnosis002.pdf

The TPMS is disabled with the winter tyres (Audi A8, not recognized)
I am very curious what the "anpassungen" on the last page mean (SYS24_3D_BRN_1_0505_11_Mot_SG1_an_DKS_anpassen).

Happy....

John


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Very glad that was solved! So:

two coils were unable to properly create sparks, either because of coil faults or because of the condition of the spark plugs or because of the condition of the fuel-air mixture
the piezo knock sensor in the rear 4 cylinders of bank 2 was detecting the problem (as Michael said)
therefore ECU #2 shut down those cylinders it matched to the knock signals, which was approximately correct.

I'll remember that for next time it is mentioned!

I hope that the fix is permanent, and that a fuel-air problem (as Willem says) is not now being masked temporarily by better spark conditions.

I believe the 'anpassungen' diagnostics message you mention meant that the VAG scanner had caused the throttle valve control unit for bank #1 to re-adapt itself successfully.

Chris


----------



## VloJoh (Jan 2, 2012)

Paximus said:


> Very glad that was solved! So:
> 
> two coils were unable to properly create sparks, either because of coil faults or because of the condition of the spark plugs or because of the condition of the fuel-air mixture
> the piezo knock sensor in the rear 4 cylinders of bank 2 was detecting the problem (as Michael said)
> therefore ECU #2 shut down those cylinders it matched to the knock signals, which was approximately correct.


It is a smart car, protecting itself when damage is imminent


----------



## WillemBal (Nov 20, 2010)

VloJoh said:


> It's back in fine condition
> Running smooth and quiet like before.


Good to hear John, that your baby is healthy again.



> Two Zuendspule (coils) were replaced with all the plugs at reasonable cost.


Out of curiosity: of which cylinder numbers did they replace the coils? And how did they know which ones to replace? I guess they uses a more traditional method to check the coils, i.e. by means of resistance measurement.



> I am very curious what the "anpassungen" on the last page mean (SYS24_3D_BRN_1_0505_11_Mot_SG1_an_DKS_anpassen).


BRN is your engine code. It's a pity that the VW-Program-for-Replacement-of-Coil-Over-Plug-units-(Voluntary-Emissions-Service-Action-28F3-P1) isn't valid for your engine.
SG1 is Steuergerät 1 (ECU #1)
DKS could be typical for "*Don't Know Switch*" , but it is more likely the *Drosselklappesensor*, which is German for Throttle Valve Sensor (a set of two identical potentiometers). The whole phrase means that the ECU was adapted to the throttle valve sensor, which is basically Step 3 of the Readiness Adaptation as per the document which Michael posted. It is done via Basic Settings/Measurement Blocks Group 60. The purpose is to learn the controller the resistance values of the two potentiometers in the range of 3 to 97%.

Willem


----------



## Francis_Craic (Jul 28, 2016)

*readiness sheets for w12*

hey, to who ever has a pdf of the w12 readiness setting chart. I need it badly. will someone grant me access or forward the pdf?


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Francis,

The VWVortex links in this thread should still work, but if not here are some alternative ones:

Setting_W12_Readiness_Code_w12rc.pdf
VolkswagenAudiReadinessCodeCharts.pdf

I hope those are the files you required.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Francis_Craic said:


> hey, to who ever has a pdf of the w12 readiness setting chart. I need it badly. will someone grant me access or forward the pdf?



I have not had any luck setting my readiness except by driving. 

I was only able to set readiness after clearing all codes and driving the cars around for a few days. 

The 1st one kept failing readiness until I got VCDS and cleared all DTCs from its previous life, then drove it around for about 3 days under all conditions. 

The 2nd one also took a few days of driving around after I cleared the codes from its previous life.

An independent shop said that was normal. The VW dealer also said that was normal. The VW dealer told me that they had a used Subaru that had to be driven over 1000 miles before it set its readiness. 

Others on this forum think the shops were turning down work by refusing to fix my readiness.

If you do a search on Subaru readiness problems, you will find that there is a known problem with at least one Subaru passing readiness. (I think it was the 2006 model year). 

You can also search for what the EPA says about readiness. I believe known problems are (or were) mentioned on the EPA website.

-Eric


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

Has anyone successfully set the readiness codes on the W12? I need to set those on my latest acquisition, a high miler (208k!) '04 W12, to pass the smog test. It's not currently registered so just driving it to set readiness is not possible right now.

I followed the procedure but have trouble with the following 3 readiness flags:
Oxygen Sensors
Secondary Air Injection
Catalytic Converters

Most of the steps that still need to be completed call for "Depress Brake Pedal and Hold, Press Accelerator to Full Throttle". As previous posters have reported this will actually rev the engine so I assume the test requires to go to full throttle for just a second and then let off again. Am I interpreting this correctly? Would appreciate any hints on this.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Car needs to be driven to set readiness


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Phaetonlvr said:


> Has anyone successfully set the readiness codes on the W12? I need to set those on my latest acquisition, a high miler (208k!) '04 W12, to pass the smog test. It's not currently registered so just driving it to set readiness is not possible right now.
> 
> I followed the procedure but have trouble with the following 3 readiness flags:
> Oxygen Sensors
> ...


I have two W12s and haven't been able to set readiness via anything but driving. I think the procedure is messing something. 

Can't you get temporary plates? 

It has taken me up to a week of driving to set readiness and as little as two days. 

Do you have VCDS? If so, does it show faults in address 1 or address 11? You at need to bite the bullet and reset faults which will make it not pass readiness but will fix any faults that got latched. Then you would have to keep the tank above 3/4 full and drive it until it passes readiness according to VCDS. 

Before I had VCDS, I kept taking 7579 back and they kept telling me it wasn't ready yet. After I got VCDS, I reset the codes and drove it for a few days. I got it inspected after VCDS confirmed that readiness was set.


If you do have faults that come back you will have to get the emissions fixed. I feel for you because I spent a lot of money fixing emissions on both Phaetons.

Good luck.

-Eric


----------



## Drehkraft (Mar 22, 2001)

My W12 will set everything except cat to ready without driving. You don't need to rev the snot out of it for the 02s to pass either, once they start to warm up, between 3000-3500 will set them. 

Takes an hour of driving for the cat to pass I find.


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

I was able to register the car today and got a one day moving permit so I'll use that to drive enough to set the readiness codes. On my silver W12 it took about two days worth of driving cycles to get all the flags to go to ready.

Both engine controllers have no faults so hopefully I should be able to pass the smog test once readiness is set.


----------



## Drehkraft (Mar 22, 2001)

Phaetonlvr said:


> I was able to register the car today and got a one day moving permit so I'll use that to drive enough to set the readiness codes. On my silver W12 it took about two days worth of driving cycles to get all the flags to go to ready.
> 
> Both engine controllers have no faults so hopefully I should be able to pass the smog test once readiness is set.


Try to get a few full cold to running temp cycles in if you can.


----------

